# Stream over LAN? How?



## lZKoce (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

the place I am working has this amazing thing, when people go into the conference room they just plug in a LAN (RJ45) cable in their laptops and the presentation appears on the projector. I was blown away, no VGA, no HDMI etc. It got me thinking can I do that at home? I will talk to our IT guy, but I am not sure he has the information (I don't think he was the one setting up the network). What I want to do is:


I have a desktop PC with 2 lan cards available
have this smart TV: Philips 4xxx series (PFL4508H)
Can I do the same thing? Stream from PC to TV with only a LAN cable? Has anyone done it? Or I need to set up a local network first?


----------



## st2000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Warning: This TV complies with the EMC directive only when you use a shielded Cat5 Ethernet cable.
A computer network that includes:
a) A universal plug-and-play (UPnP) router and
b) A computer with one of the following operating systems: Microsoft Windows XP, Microsoft Windows Vista, Mac OS X or Linux.
To connect your TV to computers, you need to install and configure a media server on your computer. See Use your TV > Play multimedia files (Page 20).
To connect your TV to the Internet, you also need a high-speed connection to the Internet.
You can connect this TV to your home network through a wired or wireless connection.  For a wired connection, see Connect your TV > Connect to a network and the Internet > Wired connection
For a wireless connection, see Connect your TV > Connect to a network and the Internet > Wi-Fi integrated
Wired connection
1. Switch on the router and switch on its DHCP setting.
2. Connect the router to the TV with an Ethernet cable.
3. Press , then select [Setup].
4. Select [Connect to network], then press OK.
5. Follow the onscreen instructions to install the network.
6. Wait for the TV to find the network connection.
*from your user manual

i connected philips TV at relatives' home via router(wifi)
with win8 it's easy:after TV is connected to network, i use win+p -> stream to a device, choose a device(my dad was tired of this(it's working in 50% cases - dont know whats wrong) and setuped some program that is mediaserver - it's easy too, working ok)


----------



## RCoon (Mar 11, 2015)

Uh, Chromecast does it wirelessly (experimental).


----------



## lZKoce (Mar 11, 2015)

st2000 said:


> i connected philips TV at relatives' home via router(wifi)
> with win8 it's easy:after TV is connected to network, i use win+p -> stream to a device, choose a device(my dad was tired of this(it's working in 50% cases - dont know whats wrong) and setuped some program that is mediaserver - it's easy too, working ok)



I should've posted a bit more details. PC is 8.1 Pro, TV is with latest firmware. The router is some lame Dlink with 2 antenas, pretty old. I don have problem with internet on the TV. I can connect it wired or wireless in a second, no problem. 

Win+P you say, I'd try that. But do you still have the router in the setup or just PC to TV cat5e cable? So you are saying, I should set up a media server with a router in the network and stream this way?



RCoon said:


> Uh, Chromecast does it wirelessly (experimental).



I have to buy the dongle though? Not really keen on spending cash. Though in the end I might.


----------



## st2000 (Mar 11, 2015)

no cables(wifi via router), pc with standard win streaming, notebook with mediaserver


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

There are lots of different ways to do it.  I have a server which streams movies to the HTPC via LAN, through a router, which is hooked up to the TV via LAN.  The program I use that handles this is MyMovies (which is rather expensive for full use of it).  This is just one of the many different setups and scenarios for streaming all kinds of things.


----------

